# Planted+ for 20L too much?



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, currently setting up at 20 long. It's about 12-13" deep with 2"-3" of Amazonia substrate. I am looking to make this a low tech tank, no CO2 and dose excel very sparingly. Would the planted+ cause algae problems? Should I just go with the fugeray?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

cape said:


> Hi, currently setting up at 20 long. It's about 12-13" deep with 2"-3" of Amazonia substrate. I am looking to make this a low tech tank, no CO2 and dose excel very sparingly. Would the planted+ cause algae problems? Should I just go with the fugeray?


seems like the planted+ is slighter dimmer then the fugeray. so, your better luck with the planted+


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

With my experience with Finnex FugeRay planted + you'll need to fill the tank up completely with plants right off the bat or yes you will have issues with algae's.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

But it may be a great choice if you do the trick of putting a patch of window screen over it. I have been pondering the idea myself with my 20 long.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> But it may be a great choice if you do the trick of putting a patch of window screen over it. I have been pondering the idea myself with my 20 long.


That has worked really well on mine. To get into the low light range I went double up on the screen through a glass top.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> But it may be a great choice if you do the trick of putting a patch of window screen over it. I have been pondering the idea myself with my 20 long.





jrill said:


> That has worked really well on mine. To get into the low light range I went double up on the screen through a glass top.


I use Finnex FugeRay Planted + on all my tanks. 9.5 L has a 2' fixture. Right now it has meshing (screen) on 50% of the fixture . My 30 gallon when new with very little plants I had to raised the fixture and lowered it to its sitting position over a 3 month period.


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

OK, so since most think the planted + may cause slight algae problem, would the fugeray be even worse? 

I am looking at open top if at all possible. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Whjdm069 (Dec 14, 2013)

The fugeray has less par than the planted plus. If it was to bright then add the screen.


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, thanks. I was thinking fugeray was brighter based on Ebi response...

Would perhaps the red led lights on the planted + help control algae? Or is algae control just based on par ratings ( lower the better)?


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm currently considering a 30" Planted+ for my 29g. If I get it I plan on either raising it or using a screen to lower the PAR if needed.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

I bought a 30" planted plus for my 29g. First time setting up a planted tank. With a glass cover, would I still have to raise the light to help avoid algae?

Here I was thinking it would be too little of light? Not planning on running CO2.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Very interested in the answer for that.

Other thing I'm now considering is the CFL 6500k bulbs. I'm just having a tough time tracking down relevant PAR data for them.


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

"I bought a 30" planted plus for my 29g. First time setting up a planted tank. With a glass cover, would I still have to raise the light to help avoid algae?

Here I was thinking it would be too little of light? Not planning on running CO2."


This would greatly depend on how many plants are in the tank. My tank was lightly planted. So, yes I got algae. I started with the *36" planted + *raised 6" over a 29 gallon and gradually lowered it as I filled the tank and those plants grew. Now that same tank is FULL of plants, Ludwigia Repens X Arcuata a glowing bronze color, red under the leaves. Limnophilia sp wavy trying to push the glass up, and a bunch other odd highlight plants doing well with the 36" Finnex FugeRay planted +.


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

This is my 29 gallon. It is my _plant_ catch all tank and my plant hospital tank. This is where I put bunches of clippings to root before I share or trade them for store credit at my LFS. Currently illuminated by a 36" Finnex FugeRay planted +.


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

My 9.5 gallon long has had some issues. It currently has mesh covering 50% of the LED's. This is a newly planted tank. Current illumination ; 2' Finnex FugeRay planted + 









You have to realize that when they made this light fixture it was designed for a standard type tank. Probably for a 20 gallon. Just like the original poster wondering about the 20 long. A LED fixture at the length to fit his tank is probably designed for a 30-40 gallon tank that is much deeper. So yeah, you may have issues unless your tank is full of plants and using CO2 to balance plant growth. A Fuge Ray will give less PAR but will it be at the spectrums you want for plant growth?


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

Got the "mesh" from arts and craft store. It's a sheet that's 12"x12", used for needle work or something. Cut and used hot glue to glue 2 corners. Worked like a charm.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Cool! Thanks for sharing the pictures too!

Yeah, my 29g, is the standard 18" high.

With using typical "starter" plants, about how many would you say would be a good general number to plant? Just a rough estimate would be nice.

edit- I would also be running a glass top under the lights I think.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. The 29g is certainly a higher tank than I would like, and so I think I'll go forward with the planted+ and use that screen or something similar if needed. I also use a glass top, with that damned brown divider right in the middle, so that likely cuts down on light as well.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Rush3737 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. The 29g is certainly a higher tank than I would like, and so I think I'll go forward with the planted+ and use that screen or something similar if needed. I also use a glass top, with that damned brown divider right in the middle, so that likely cuts down on light as well.


Just a tip on the divider hinge. I removed it and cut off three half inch pieces. Put one in the middle and one on each end. Opened up the middle for the light to be even.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GAT (Oct 24, 2011)

I think for the OP planted+ is better option but for someone with 29 gallon Ray2 might be the best. I e-mailed Finnex for my 29 gallon and I told them i have DIY CO2 and possible full CO2 setup later on, they recommended ray2.

I really want to get the planted+ but the par data is not available and it has less 7000K leds that original fuge ray. It might be better get the ray2 than a low light fixture if you ever plan on adding CO2. I would like to hear more if anyone have experience with both lights.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

jrill said:


> Just a tip on the divider hinge. I removed it and cut off three half inch pieces. Put one in the middle and one on each end. Opened up the middle for the light to be even.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


That's a really good idea. For now I'm worried about TOO MUCH light, so I don't think it'll be an issue atm, but good to know for the future. 

"I think for the OP planted+ is better option but for someone with 29 gallon Ray2 might be the best. I e-mailed Finnex for my 29 gallon and I told them i have DIY CO2 and possible full CO2 setup later on, they recommended ray2.

I really want to get the planted+ but the par data is not available and it has less 7000K leds that original fuge ray. It might be better get the ray2 than a low light fixture if you ever plan on adding CO2. I would like to hear more if anyone have experience with both lights."

I would definitely agree with that if I had any intention of any CO2 in the tank (other than Excel) that the higher PAR light would be better. But I think since I'm just wanting nice color and low light that P+ would be my better option. I have a high tech 75g that keeps me plenty busy with CO2.


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. I was deciding between the regular fugeray or planted +. My main concern was algae issues with CO2 injection. I think I am leaning towards the regular fugeray ATM....


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's a note: In the process of converting my 140 gallon long (7' tank) to LED I started and experimented with Finnex on my smallest tanks 1st while researching. There was no way I could afford to light the 140 at once. I knew I needed something bright for a tank 2' deep. I started with the 9.5. I had success with the Aquatop (same as Finnex , different K). So I moved to the 29g. I purchased the Ray2 (planted + wasn't on the market at that time in USA). The Ray 2 worked awesome on my 29 gallon. As I moved the Ray2's onto my 140 I purchased the planted + to check it out. I am totally getting better growth, and colors out of the plants in my 29g with the planted +. Much less algae as well. Over time I replaced the Aquatop (7,000K) LED that was on my 9.5 with the planted +. On my 140 I currently use both the Ray2 and planted plus mixed with amazing results from the surface right to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

What, if any, CO2 did you use on the 29g?


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have had both Ray 2 and Planted + on my 29g. The Ray 2 washed out the color of my plants and I didn't really care for it too much, although it is a nice light. It was also a tad more than what I wanted as I had not planned to use CO2 on that tank.

I recently switched to the Planted + on that same 29g and am much happier. Plant color is much softer and more natural looking. Don't think that I will need CO2 at this point, but I am lightly dosing ferts and keeping the lighting period to 7hrs for now.


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

I had a standard fugeray on an open top 20L and was attempting to do low light primarily with Anubias and java fern. Grew multiple algae types before switching to current usa sat+ and a glass top. Finally am getting the algae under control. IMO such a shallow tank is difficult to achieve low light with the finnex fixtures if you don't raise them. I wanted something that would give low light and could sit directly on the tank. Happy so far with my current usa fixture!


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

I also agree with jrman83 that the color seemed quite blue and had washed out colors. I think the red LEDs on the planted+ fixture are essential, but it really depends on the look you are going for.


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

Rush3737 said:


> What, if any, CO2 did you use on the 29g?


 I have done both on the 29 gallon. When I inject CO2 growth and color of the plants are recognizable. Plants grow just fine without CO2, however, in my tank algaes and diatoms develop without CO2. There is just to much light not to use CO2. I can do without but tank maintenance doubles if not triples.


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmm.. So based on the responses and me having no plans of injecting CO2, seems like my best bet is the fugeray with a glass lid to lower the light intensity. 

But with all the rave reviews of the planted + makes me sad that i most likely can't use it with my setup


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

cape said:


> Hmm.. So based on the responses and me having no plans of injecting CO2, seems like my best bet is the fugeray with a glass lid to lower the light intensity.
> 
> But with all the rave reviews of the planted + makes me sad that i most likely can't use it with my setup


No, I use a planted+ on a 20l, no co2 over glass with a double layer of gray fibreglass bug screen. Works great and gets my PAR reading in the 20 range.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Think I will go planted + now and just make altercations if needed. Thanks for all the help again!


----------

